# Need Some Advice Please



## Jason0989 (20 Mar 2006)

Hello,

I live in Ontario and very interested to be enlisted with the CF.  My trade of choice is the Military Police.  I have the qualifications, etc...so whats holding me back from signing up?....the rumors, negative advice i've recieved, and much more.

I guess im looking for the absolute truth about military life in the raw.  I have a very good friend in the Army who is very proud of serving, then there are others who hated the lifestyle, etc.  I do understand that it is not for everyone but here are some of their "experiences" that they shared:

They said that racisim exsits with the CF, it is present but not amplified.  Also, some solider's (if they do not respect you) will be physically aggressive towards unliked soliders.  They stated that the shouting from the instructors was over used and unneccessary.  He also mentioned something called a "Blanket Party" which deals with taking a fellow solider, putting a pillow case over his head, and having other fellow soliders punch, kick, and assault him in any way.

I do hope someone can prove me wrong.  Although my parents are indian, i was born in this country and always told people that i am Canadian.  Nothing would make me happier then to serve and protect the values and freedoms that Canada offers us all

Jason


----------



## parkie (20 Mar 2006)

young man you seem to be headed in the right direction wanting to serve your country and the Ideals for which we stand.you worry because  someone may see you has being different.being a soldier will be whatever you yourself want it to be,if you face diversity head on it will only serve to make you stronger.You have a friend who tells you it's the best choice he ever made ,yet others tell you it was the worst choice for them,they were never meant to be soldier's in the first place,who wants someone watching their back who isn't even willing to sacrifice the warm shelter of mother's bosom.your afraid someone may shout at you.Will someone shouting at you sway you from your goal of becoming a better soldier.If you feel your Canadian then you are.perhaps a little reading of military history will better open your eyes has to what being a Canadian soldier reflects.
You want to be a soldier, don't ask others what their opinion is of what you want.

                                                                                                              A C (Parkie)
                                                                            Princess Patricia's Canadian Light infantry
                                                                                             1st Division


----------



## Gouki (20 Mar 2006)

My responses in bold:



			
				Jason0989 said:
			
		

> They said that racisim exsits with the CF, it is present but not amplified.
> 
> *Yes, it exists. Just like it exists everywhere else in any other major body. From personal experiences though, it isn't quite as high as what I experienced in civvie street.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Jason0989 (20 Mar 2006)

Thank you both for such great advice.  I will definately give it my 100% if i am successful.  One of my goals in the military will be someone people can depend on.


----------



## R0B (21 Mar 2006)

If violence and physical aggression concern you so gravely, are you sure you want to become a police officer?


----------

